# Shell-Skript: "Unexpected end of file"



## Matthias Becker (17. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe ein Skript welches mit folgendem Fehler stoppt:

./fcssd: line 18: syntax error: unexpected end of file


```
#!/bin/sh
php_dir="/usr/bin"
fcss_dir="/var/www/vhosts/meinedomain.de/httpdocs/forum/chat/inc/patServer"
fcss_com="-A -m -d $php_dir/php -q ./runServer.php"
fcss_f=`ps auxw | grep "SCREEN $fcss_com" | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`
if [ -z "$fcss_f" ]; then
echo "Flash Chat socket server is not running, starting it..."
cd "$fcss_dir"
screen $fcss_com &
fcss_f=`ps auxw | grep "SCREEN $fcss_com" | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`
if [ -n "$fcss_f" ]; then
echo $fcss_f > fcssd.pid
echo "Socket server is running."
else
echo "Socket server could not be started."
fi
fi
```
Die beiden IF-Bedingungen sind aber doch mit Semikolon abgeschlossen, bzw. mit 2 fi beendet?

Hat jemand eine Idee?

LG

Matthias

P.S.: Mein System:

Kernel version: 2.6.11.4-21.11-default
Apache version: Apache/2.0.53 (Linux/SUSE)
PHP Version 4.3.10
MySQL version: 4.1.10a


----------



## DonMarkeZ (17. April 2006)

Hi,
ich hatte das selbe Problem auch einmal, dass er mir geschrieben hat _unexpected end of file_, nur bei mir hat es daran gelegen, dass ich vergessen hatte es im vi zu schreiben  Also wenn du es per windows (Editor o.ä.) geschrieben hast, versuch es mal per vi oder einem anderen Editor unter Linux.
Gruß


----------



## Matthias Becker (17. April 2006)

Danke für Deine Idee. Das Skript wurde allerdings tatsächlich mit dem vi geschrieben, daran kann's dann also nicht liegen.  

LG

Matthias


----------



## Matthias Becker (17. April 2006)

Tschuldigung - nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Unten im VI stand in Klammern (DOS). Habe das ganze kopiert und in eine neue Datei eingefügt und jetzt  es.

Danke Dir nochmal!

LG 

Matthias


----------



## DonMarkeZ (17. April 2006)

> Tschuldigung - nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Unten im VI stand in Klammern (DOS). Habe das ganze kopiert und in eine neue Datei eingefügt und jetzt es.



Kein Problem ^^


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2006)

Ein sehr weit verbreiteter Fehler unter Anfängern ;-)

Es gibt dos2unix und unix2dos, zwei Programme mit denen man unter Linux die Dateien konvertieren kann

Info:
http://rowa.giso.de/german/dos-unix.html
weiteres:
http://www.google.de


----------

